# I like old Reynolds steel Treks...



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250750552326&category=98084&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

If I had the extra cash, I'd be all over this. The guy wants $135 shipping on top of whatever it'd sell for. Full DuraAce and Reynolds 531 tubes. 

I had an old lugged Reynolds Trek from the 80s. It was basic, simple, well-crafted. Nothing frilly. It was a well-balanced, smooth bike. I sold mine a couple years ago and have regretted it ever since.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Me too.
My first road bike was a purple steel Trek in '86. I believe the bike was an '85 model.

If I ever find another I would buy it no matter the cost.


----------



## cobrapatrol (May 18, 2010)

I like those vintage steel Treks also. I like it that even their earliest catalogs gave you all the details on the frame geometry and build. And you knew who built it. I have a TX700 that I ride in Brevets and double centuries. It is very responsive and fairly light. It is kitted like a 714, with Suntour Vx and Dia-Compe 500G brakes. 
I have a friend at work that uses a 520 Cirrus for riding between buildings! 

Best of luck finding a good deal on a vintage Trek - they are still out there.

Jim


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

To give the ebay seller some credit, he is selling a high demand bike in a popular size in good condition.

For my money, the "value" for a 531 trek is in the sport touring categories. I have a '83 614. It will fit 35mm tires, or 28s with fenders, and the 44cm chainstays and 55mm fork rake (yes, 55) make this thing the limo of my fleet.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

I caved.

I found an '87 Trek 560 Pro Series (race geometry with short wheelbase) on the local craigslist. It's in aqua with Reynolds 531 tubes and Trek's investment cast lugs. Frame was in pretty good shape. Parts mix was mostly old 105 with a pair of Maillard wheels. Some deep scuffs here and there. No obvious rust. All in all in pretty solid shape. 

(I had already owned the same 1987 560 frameset a few yrs earlier.)

Felt "just right" when I took it for a spin. It has a springy, taut feel to it. Don't know how else to describe it. I like it better than the De Rosa and Tommasini steel bikes I've owned. The DeRosa was always too quick and twitchy for me. The Tommasini was great but lacked something in liveliness. The Trek falls somewhere in the middle of the two.

The big plus: it was already outfitted with fenders for riding in the slop. 

Here's the Trek catalog page from the vintage trek website:


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I havea nice 78 tx700 in a54 that rides beautifully. 
They are great old bikes.


----------



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

I bought an all original 87 Pro Series 560 exactly as pictured 2 years ago off CL. It's my primary ride. Because the Matrix rims had developed cracks, I had new wheels built on the existing hubs by Peter White this past summer. The ride improved significantly. These vintage Treks are wonderful frames. Have fun with it.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Very nice bike - my first 'real' road bike was 531.


----------



## cobrapatrol (May 18, 2010)

I rode my TX700 on an 80-mile, 4500 ft vert training ride this past weekend. Now it is sitting behind me in my office at work doing the daily commute. Its a bike that is capable of doing anything well although not a quick and lively as some of my other bikes it is a bike that begs to be ridden all day (and all night). It is a good brevet bike.

I would like the chance to compare it to something like that 560 Pro or a Tx900 (which I have never had the chance to ride).

Best regards and keep up the vintage Treks

Jim


----------

